# Coughing



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Shes not a poodle but my new puppy that we got on saturday has a cough. We noticed when we brought her home. We adopted her from an animal rescue and when I called about it they said that her remaining litter mates are fine. She got a bordetella shot about 2 weeks ago and has gotten 2 out of 3 booster shots so far. She seems to get the cough more at night and when I was reading websites people said they can still get kennel cough with the shot. coughing is her only symptom. We also got a free vet visit with the adoption and shes going into tomorrow. Any clue what she could have and what test they might run? Or will they just give her antibiotics?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

There are many things that can cause a cough including reverse sneezing. I would always take a dog that coughs to the vet. Depending on what the vet finds it could just be worms so make sure to bring in a stool sample. Don't worry about the possibilies - tomorrow the vet will check her out. Congratulations on your new puppy! What kind is she?


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Her papers say beagle/shepherd but im pretty shur there is also some daschund in her.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I would say that it is Most likely kennel cough since she came from a shelter. Glad she is going to the vets anyways.


----------



## Soleil (Dec 4, 2010)

I just adopted my poodle from the local shelter and when I asked about his coughing, they said it was just the 'fresh air'. Well, after a days, his cough didn't go away so I took him in and it was kennel cough. They gave me some cough medicine and antibiotics for him. It's been about 5 days since I started treating him and he's doing much better, with only the occasional cough. In about 10 days I'll know if the antibiotics did their job. 

If it's a dry hacking kind of cough, it's most likely kennel cough. Nothing to worry about! Hope it's nothing serious and that your puppy feels better soon!


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

@soleil What kind of test did they do to confirm it was kennel cough? I have 45 day of insurence since I adopted her and I know URI is covered on the list


----------



## Soleil (Dec 4, 2010)

The vet just touched and gently squeezed his throat, listened to his cough and then monitored his breathing. It's pretty common in shelters. Every time I go down, there are dogs that have it. The week I adopted Charlie, there was a large group of dogs hacking away.

45 days?! Wow, I only got 14 days. Definitely take advantage of it.


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

They barely did an exam we were in and out in 20 minutes. We got there checked in, waited went to the back gave the assistant her papers ans such waited for the doctor, then she came in move her back legs listened to her heart and lungs for 30 seconds and pressed on her throat. They said it was probably a mild kennel cough and to just let it run its course unless it gets worse then we just made an appointment for next week for her last puppy shot,


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

There is really not much to be done with KC. If it is a bad case then antibiotics are often prescribed so that it doesnt turn into something worse (like pnumonea). KC is like the human cold, so antibiotics wont help clear it up. If she is coughing alot then you could ask for a cough suppressent.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am glad it the vet has said it is just a mild KC. Hopefully she will have a quick recovery.


----------

